# "Jungle Rat" -  The adventure of a lonely mystery seed



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

This is basically a bag seed that my father started and put in his window back in March... well he put 5 seeds in, this is the one I got to make it. There was 2 out of 5 that showed as female and the other decided to flip full on male a bit further on, so I threw that one away. This was a lone female out of decent mid grade bud with loads of seeds in it. Very, very healthy seeds surely...But personally I wouldn't have bothered with them, but my dad thought he was just "going to grow a window plant and have fun with it" .... yeah, after he tried using Miracle Grow on the poor seedlings and starting to drown them, I had to intervene and get them in better soil and real nutes. They soon moved (after sex identification) to the outside porch at night when it started getting warmer. So basically, I set it up around the other side of the house, and would forget about it. It would go days without water getting extremely droopy, and even fell over a few times. At the beginning of September, I had it healthy enough (stopped forgetting about it as much) and noticed good looking bud sites forming. Well, this was my chance to bring it inside, and give it the best life and chance it could have, considering we were starting to have some extremely cold nights. So I brought it in to my last tent that just finished up and only had 2 clones in it, and finished it up. It ended with about 10-15% amber, VERY dense buds, and seemingly seedless from the looks of it. :hubba: I did manage to attain some late bloom nanners, but not many, and I generally plucked them out duh to them being ugly as sin. lol 

Any questions ask, and any thoughts please leave them :aok: 

Jungle Rat is the name assigned to this plant since the name was unknown as it is. This is mostly an inside joke between myself and another member here... he named it, so in honor of him... Jungle Rat it is. 

My quick guesstimate is 5+ O's 
Nearly every bud was sizable and dense!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

5 trays of trim total between 2 Pineapple Chunk clones, and the 1 Jungle Rat


----------



## Gary Ganja (Oct 6, 2013)

what was your dry weight from this bagseed grow? how did it smoke? And what are you gonna do with the trimmings


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 6, 2013)

@Gary: The plant just came down yesterday, so I have no dry weight or smoke report. I do have a scissor hash report, and that is A+ haha  

Thanks for stopping in :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, she looks* Rat'tastic *:hubba: I can see how dense those buds look. And I can see the trichs looked to be nice and plump  I bet the hash from that is going to be de-lish-us  Good job Brother. I did see the nanners just starting to break out on her so I bet there will be no seeds in the finish buds since they never got the chance to pollinate or develop. Its almost a shame that you didn't get any clones from that one as the structure and bud formation looks to be pretty good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Hushpuppy! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 25, 2013)

Never updated this.......

Smoke Report: Very good high, mostly head and a tad bit body. Very good taste...bit earthy I must say. Extremely smooth, and good upper feeling. 

Yield: I got 5.3 oz's from this girl. Considering how her life was, I was happy to get anything! Also, only 2 seeds have been found so far......... not too shabby! Extremely dense in structure. A little bit is all you need to break up in the grinder, which you MUST do with this stuff, lol! 

Thanks any and everyone for reading. Figured I'd hop back in here and at least give it an update. Not too bad for a random bag seed that vegg'd nearly all summer outside, fell over multiple times, forgot to get watered for days on end... and ending up producing nearly seedless med's, and very dense. 

Fun


----------

